# Setup Gaomon S620



## whitantire (Jun 16, 2020)

I have a graphics tablet, and I want to setup it on FreeBSD. I've installed xf86-input-libinput, and put 40-libinput.conf in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d, but it doesn't work. On Ubuntu Linux, Linux Mint it works properly.

40-libinput.conf

```
# Match on all types of devices but joysticks
#
# If you want to configure your devices, do not copy this file.
# Instead, use a config snippet that contains something like this:
#
# Section "InputClass"
#   Identifier "something or other"
#   MatchDriver "libinput"
#
#   MatchIsTouchpad "on"
#   ... other Match directives ...
#   Option "someoption" "value"
# EndSection
#
# This applies the option any libinput device also matched by the other
# directives. See the xorg.conf(5) man page for more info on
# matching devices.

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput pointer catchall"
        MatchIsPointer "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput keyboard catchall"
        MatchIsKeyboard "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput touchpad catchall"
        MatchIsTouchpad "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput touchscreen catchall"
        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
        Identifier "libinput tablet catchall"
        MatchIsTablet "on"
        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
        Driver "libinput"
EndSection
```

xorg log

```
[  3667.512]
X.Org X Server 1.20.8
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[  3667.512] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p5 amd64
[  3667.512] Current Operating System: FreeBSD orpho 12.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE r354233 GENERIC amd64
[  3667.512] Build Date: 04 June 2020  06:50:48AM
[  3667.512] 
[  3667.512] Current version of pixman: 0.38.4
[  3667.512]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[  3667.512] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[  3667.513] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun 16 21:33:31 2020
[  3667.513] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[  3667.513] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  3667.513] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[  3667.513] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
[  3667.513] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[  3667.513] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[  3667.513] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
[  3667.514] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[  3667.514] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[  3667.514] (==) Automatically adding devices
[  3667.514] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  3667.514] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  3667.514] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[  3667.514] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[  3667.514] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  3667.514] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[  3667.514] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[  3667.514] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[  3667.514] (II) Loader magic: 0x42e020
[  3667.514] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  3667.514]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  3667.514]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[  3667.514]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[  3667.514]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[  3667.514] (--) PCI:*(3@0:0:0) 10de:1380:1462:8a9b rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  3667.514] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  3667.515] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  3667.516] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3667.516]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[  3667.516]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[  3667.516] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[  3667.516] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[  3667.517] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  3667.517]     compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[  3667.517]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  3667.517] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  440.64  Fri Feb 21 00:48:05 UTC 2020
[  3667.517] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[  3667.517] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[  3667.517] (--) using VT number 9

[  3667.517] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[  3667.517] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[  3667.517] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[  3667.517] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3667.517]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[  3667.517]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  3667.517] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"
[  3667.517] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"
[  3667.518] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
[  3667.518] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3667.518]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0
[  3667.518]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[  3667.518] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
[  3667.518] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
[  3667.518] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
[  3667.518] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[  3667.518] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
[  3667.518] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
[  3667.518] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[  3667.518] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[  3667.519] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration
[  3667.519] (II) Loading sub module "glxserver_nvidia"
[  3667.519] (II) LoadModule: "glxserver_nvidia"
[  3667.519] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglxserver_nvidia.so
[  3667.524] (II) Module glxserver_nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[  3667.524]     compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0
[  3667.524]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[  3667.524] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  440.64  Fri Feb 21 00:45:16 UTC 2020
[  3667.524] (II) NVIDIA: The X server supports PRIME Render Offload.
[  3667.916] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GPU-0 at PCI:3:0:0
[  3667.916] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0 (boot)
[  3667.916] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-0
[  3667.916] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1
[  3667.917] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 750 Ti (GM107-A) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-0)
[  3667.917] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 2097152 kBytes
[  3667.917] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 82.07.55.00.12
[  3667.917] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
[  3667.931] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DELL E2216H (CRT-0): connected
[  3667.931] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DELL E2216H (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  3667.931] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  3667.932] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
[  3667.932] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[  3667.932] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  3667.932] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  3667.933] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected
[  3667.933] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS
[  3667.933] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  3667.933] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  3667.936] (==) NVIDIA(0):
[  3667.936] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
[  3667.936] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.
[  3667.936] (==) NVIDIA(0):
[  3667.937] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:
[  3667.937] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select"
[  3667.937] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
[  3667.940] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
[  3667.940] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option
[  3667.941] (II) NVIDIA: Reserving 6144.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory
[  3667.941] (II) NVIDIA:     access.
[  3667.975] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "CRT-0:nvidia-auto-select"
[  3667.998] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
[  3667.998] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store enabled
[  3667.998] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
[  3667.998] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
[  3667.998] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"
[  3667.998] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
[  3667.998] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in
[  3667.998] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete
[  3667.998] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia
[  3667.998] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension
[  3667.998] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE
[  3667.999] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM
[  3667.999] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension
[  3667.999] (II) Initializing extension XTEST
[  3668.000] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS
[  3668.000] (II) Initializing extension SYNC
[  3668.000] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD
[  3668.000] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC
[  3668.001] (II) Initializing extension SECURITY
[  3668.001] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES
[  3668.001] (II) Initializing extension RENDER
[  3668.001] (II) Initializing extension RANDR
[  3668.002] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE
[  3668.002] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE
[  3668.002] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[  3668.003] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[  3668.003] (II) Initializing extension RECORD
[  3668.003] (II) Initializing extension DPMS
[  3668.004] (II) Initializing extension Present
[  3668.004] (II) Initializing extension DRI3
[  3668.004] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource
[  3668.004] (II) Initializing extension XVideo
[  3668.004] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[  3668.004] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[  3668.005] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[  3668.005] (II) Indirect GLX disabled.
[  3668.005] (II) GLX: Another vendor is already registered for screen 0
[  3668.005] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[  3668.005] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA
[  3668.005] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI
[  3668.005] (II) Initializing extension DRI2
[  3668.006] (II) Initializing extension NV-GLX
[  3668.006] (II) Initializing extension NV-CONTROL
[  3668.006] (II) Initializing extension XINERAMA
[  3668.104] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event0)
[  3668.104] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[  3668.104] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  3668.104] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  3668.104] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[  3668.105] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[  3668.108] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3668.108]     compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 0.29.0
[  3668.108]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  3668.108]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[  3668.108] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[  3668.108] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[  3668.108] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[  3668.108] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  3668.110] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  3668.111] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[  3668.111] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[  3668.111] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[  3668.111] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)
[  3668.111] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  3668.145] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  3668.145] (II) event0  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[  3668.145] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event1)
[  3668.145] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  3668.145] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  3668.145] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[  3668.145] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[  3668.145] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[  3668.145] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  3668.146] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  3668.146] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[  3668.146] (II) event1  - System mouse: device removed
[  3668.147] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[  3668.147] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 7)
[  3668.147] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[  3668.147] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[  3668.147] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  3668.147] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  3668.148] (II) event1  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  3668.148] (II) event1  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[  3668.148] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event2)
[  3668.148] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[  3668.148] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  3668.148] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  3668.148] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[  3668.148] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[  3668.148] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[  3668.148] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  3668.149] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  3668.149] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[  3668.149] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device removed
[  3668.149] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[  3668.149] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[  3668.149] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  3668.150] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  3668.150] (II) event2  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[  3668.150] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Gaming KB Gaming KB (/dev/input/event3)
[  3668.151] (**) Gaming KB Gaming KB: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[  3668.151] (**) Gaming KB Gaming KB: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  3668.151] (**) Gaming KB Gaming KB: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  3668.151] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Gaming KB Gaming KB'
[  3668.151] (**) Gaming KB Gaming KB: always reports core events
[  3668.151] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
[  3668.151] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  3668.151] (II) event3  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  3668.152] (II) event3  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: device is a keyboard
[  3668.152] (II) event3  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: device removed
[  3668.152] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3"
[  3668.152] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Gaming KB Gaming KB" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[  3668.152] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  3668.153] (II) event3  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  3668.153] (II) event3  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: device is a keyboard
[  3668.153] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Gaming KB Gaming KB (/dev/input/event4)
[  3668.153] (**) Gaming KB Gaming KB: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[  3668.153] (**) Gaming KB Gaming KB: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  3668.153] (**) Gaming KB Gaming KB: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[  3668.153] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Gaming KB Gaming KB'
[  3668.154] (**) Gaming KB Gaming KB: always reports core events
[  3668.154] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"
[  3668.154] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  3668.154] (II) event4  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  3668.154] (II) event4  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: device is a keyboard
[  3668.155] (II) event4  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: device removed
[  3668.155] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event4"
[  3668.155] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Gaming KB Gaming KB" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[  3668.155] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[  3668.156] (II) event4  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[  3668.156] (II) event4  - Gaming KB Gaming KB, class 0/0, rev 1.10/3f.04, addr 4: device is a keyboard
[  3668.156] (II) config/udev: Adding input device vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE (/dev/input/event5)
[  3668.156] (**) vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  3668.156] (**) vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  3668.156] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE'
[  3668.156] (**) vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE: always reports core events
[  3668.156] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
[  3668.156] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  3668.157] (II) event5  - vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  3668.158] (II) event5  - vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3: device is a pointer
[  3668.158] (II) event5  - vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3: device removed
[  3668.158] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event5"
[  3668.158] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE" (type: MOUSE, id 11)
[  3668.158] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[  3668.158] (**) vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[  3668.158] (**) vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  3668.158] (**) vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  3668.159] (II) event5  - vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  3668.159] (II) event5  - vendor 0x093a USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3: device is a pointer
[  3668.160] (II) config/udev: Adding input device GAOMON Gaomon Tablet (/dev/input/event6)
[  3668.160] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  3668.160] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  3668.160] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'GAOMON Gaomon Tablet'
[  3668.160] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: always reports core events
[  3668.160] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
[  3668.160] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  3668.161] (II) event6  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  3668.161] (II) event6  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: device is a pointer
[  3668.161] (II) event6  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: device removed
[  3668.161] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event6"
[  3668.161] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "GAOMON Gaomon Tablet" (type: MOUSE, id 12)
[  3668.161] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[  3668.161] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[  3668.161] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  3668.161] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  3668.162] (II) event6  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  3668.162] (II) event6  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: device is a pointer
[  3668.163] (II) config/udev: Adding input device GAOMON Gaomon Tablet (/dev/input/event7)
[  3668.163] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  3668.163] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  3668.163] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'GAOMON Gaomon Tablet'
[  3668.163] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: always reports core events
[  3668.163] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"
[  3668.163] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  3668.164] (II) event7  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  3668.164] (II) event7  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: device is a pointer
[  3668.164] (II) event7  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: device removed
[  3668.164] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event7"
[  3668.164] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "GAOMON Gaomon Tablet" (type: MOUSE, id 13)
[  3668.164] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[  3668.164] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[  3668.164] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[  3668.164] (**) GAOMON Gaomon Tablet: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[  3668.165] (II) event7  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  3668.165] (II) event7  - GAOMON Gaomon Tablet, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3: device is a pointer
[  3669.510] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DELL E2216H (CRT-0): connected
[  3669.510] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DELL E2216H (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  3669.510] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  3669.510] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: disconnected
[  3669.510] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: Internal TMDS
[  3669.510] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-0: 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  3669.510] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
[  3669.511] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: disconnected
[  3669.511] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: Internal TMDS
[  3669.511] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
[  3669.511] (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0):
```


----------

